# Darko wants to be traded



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

rumor has it in a belgrade paper he suggests a trade, seems like he cant take being on the bench in detroit for the rest of the year. my first question would be, isnt there someone in the detroit papers he can get his message out to. now that the pistons are playing well again it doesnt look like there will be any rush to change anything. coach brown has pretty much made his bed on this matter so he isnt going to change. do they sit tight and risk he walks at some point, or do they cut their losses and move him while he has some good value. i wouldnt be surprised if at some point he goes back to europe and the pistons end up with nothing. i know he's under contract for two more seasons but i havent seen a contract yet that couldnt be broken.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> now that the pistons are playing well again it doesnt look like there will be any rush to change anything. coach brown has pretty much made his bed on this matter so he isnt going to change.
> 
> ...


All that said, Darko can just sulk on the bench until he gets his shot basically. I highly doubt the Pistons trade him, and he's just going to have to deal with learning in practice. He's got help. Rasheed Wallace helped mold Zach Randolph and Jermaine O'neal the exact same way. He'll get his chance, and he'll be good. For the pistons.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

He has no right to be traded. If he was better, Larry Brown would actually play him. But if he did get traded, the Pistons could get something really good for him, like 2 first round picks and Delk or Barry.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't blame him for wanting out, he wants playing time. Not like he'd be starting on other teams, but he'd atleast get more minutes. I wonder what his value is looked at as...

I doubt the pistons are going to trade him though...he's still young and has potential. They aren't just going to give him up.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

When the highlight of your career is clanking a wide open dunk, no one will want you


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

They should trade him, or they are going to ruin him. Brown is a great great coach but I'm sorry he's not doing right by Darko. He doesn't even play him 5 mpg. Even guys drafted low first round out of high school last year like Travis Outlaw and Kendrick Perkins are getting more minutes and proving they can play. Darko has not been given his shot.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He hasn't asked to be traded, although he may feel that way. He won't be traded if he asks. And he won't get playing time as long as Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, and Antonio McDyess are all healthy.

Contrary to what people think, 10 minutes a game WOULD hurt the Pistons. That would be 10 minutes taken away from the best front court rotation in the league.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The 'best' front court is very debateable since not one of them is an accomplished scorer. 

Any way, Darko was the 2nd pick in a strong draft and he is not going to get better on the bench. He *should* be getting minutes now. This is a severe waste of talent and don't give me any crap about what Darko is capable of because only people who have watched Pistons practice would know. *THEY* are steadily reporting what a great player he will be but he can't beat out DC or Elden Campbell for minutes...WTF?

This going to end badly.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Trade him to Europe!!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

They really should trade him. 

Maby they could get someone like Childress for him.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Poor thing. 

Too bad he declared for the draft. Then he got drafted!  

Or this might not be true.

A 19 year-old, Larry Brown, Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, and a playoff team = waaaait. God forbid Darko be as old as a college sophomore before he plays major minutes in the NBA. What the hell does Dumars know, anyway?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

trade him, how confident do you think darko feels?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The 'best' front court is very debateable since not one of them is an accomplished scorer.
> 
> *Rasheed Wallace? The knock on him is that he's too unselfish, that he should be putting up 19 a game. When Wallace wants to score on the court, there's not a lot most defenders can do.*
> ...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The 'best' front court is very debateable since not one of them is an accomplished scorer.
> 
> Any way, Darko was the 2nd pick in a strong draft and he is not going to get better on the bench. He *should* be getting minutes now. This is a severe waste of talent and don't give me any crap about what Darko is capable of because only people who have watched Pistons practice would know. *THEY* are steadily reporting what a great player he will be but he can't beat out DC or Elden Campbell for minutes...WTF?
> ...


Darko beat out DC the first week of the season.

Elden has played only 13 minutes over the last month. Darko has played double that.

And who has a better front court rotation? Rasheed and McDyess aren't going to be challenging for any scoring titles, but they are more than competant offensive players.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>3 Pointer</b>!
> He has no right to be traded. If he was better, Larry Brown would actually play him. But if he did get traded, the Pistons could get something really good for him, like 2 first round picks and Delk or Barry.


How do you know he isn't better when he hasn't been given the opportunity to demonstrate it? I don't trust the judgment of a coach who benches Lebron James and Amare Stoudemire to start Richard Jefferson and Lamar Odom.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I've changed my opinion recently on Darko. I think he's better off with the Pistons. He just won the NBA championship. He should be happy about that. He has the best frontcourt in the NBA to learn from. He's in a winning situation. I think it's a lot better to keep him safe on the bench than throwing him out to struggle on a team that sucks and get labeled a bust after a year and a half like most big men his age do, that end up making nothing of their NBA careers. Except, well, around $10 million of unearned cash.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Why should the Pistons care what Darko wants? He hasn't done a damn thing for the organization. He's getting paid as a second overall pick and hasn't earn a penny of that money. 

What a waste!


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gripni</b>!
> I've changed my opinion recently on Darko. I think he's better off with the Pistons. He just won the NBA championship. He should be happy about that. He has the best frontcourt in the NBA to learn from. He's in a winning situation. I think it's a lot better to keep him safe on the bench than throwing him out to struggle on a team that sucks and get labeled a bust after a year and a half like most big men his age do, that end up making nothing of their NBA careers. Except, well, around $10 million of unearned cash.


and how much did darko contribute to tht championship? nothing


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> He hasn't asked to be traded, although he may feel that way. He won't be traded if he asks. And he won't get playing time as long as Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, and Antonio McDyess are all healthy.
> 
> Contrary to what people think, 10 minutes a game WOULD hurt the Pistons. That would be 10 minutes taken away from the best front court rotation in the league.


saying ten minutes a game would hurt the team is a larry brown quote. i'll make the argument that taking away 3.33 minutes from sheed,ben and mcdyess(none are spring chickens) will make that frontline stronger come playoff time. if larry came out and said we want these guys fresh for the playoffs the pistons fans would say great idea. heck in seattle we play jerome james 10 minutes a night and we're still wining.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by *rainman*!
> 
> 
> i'll make the argument that taking away 3.33 minutes from sheed,ben and mcdyess(none are spring chickens) will make that frontline stronger come playoff time.


:yes: I agree :yes:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Why should the Pistons care what Darko wants? He hasn't done a damn thing for the organization. He's getting paid as a second overall pick and hasn't earn a penny of that money.
> 
> What a waste!


So is he supposed to put a gun to LB's head and make him play him?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> So is he supposed to put a gun to LB's head and make him play him?


 Nowadays it seems that would be the only way for him to get playing time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

His time will never come with the Pistons. They have Big Ben and they just signed Wallace and McDyess to long-term deals.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

When does his contract expire?


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Darko Milièiæ: "Maybe it would have been better had I stayed in Europe”


Eighteen months ago, Darko Milicic became the best ranked European basketball player in the history of the NBA draft, when Detroit picked him from the second place between huge talents Lebron James and Carmelo Anthony. In one year and a half, Lebron and Melo became stars on and off the court, while the former Hemofarm player didn’t make it further than the Pistons’ bench.

“I’m trying through practice to drive that negative energy out and everything I carry inside, with some extra work… I don’t know, I hope that things will be much better, for now it is like it is… Maybe I will have to speak to the management to see what plans they have with me, since I don’t believe that I will be able to hold on like this the whole season.”

Milicic tries now to make the most of every playing opportunity, like he has shown to the viewers of TV B92 against Miami.

“I’m here to help the team. This team, the guys are very good and so when I go in I don’t think about anything else but to help the team, to do what I can… I didn’t get much opportunity, a few maybe…"

The Pistons GM Joe Dumars insisted that Milicic be brought to Motor City and therefore it is unlikely that the young center will be traded.

“The situation is such that Joe Dumars wouldn’t want to lose me, since he is the man who drafted me and he certainly wouldn’t want me to be traded, since it would mean that he was wrong. So I don’t think he would wan that I be traded, but Larry is Larry, Larry Brown knows best what he has to do. He’s been in the league so long, he’s one of the best coaches in the NBA, so I don’t believe that Joe Dumars would try to impose him anything – who’s to play and who isn’t. I think that he makes the team to suit him, he decides who’s to play and how long.”

Milicic going to the NBA at just 18 years of age has incited a long debate, and after facing reality Milicic thinks that he has probably gone to the USA too early.

“Well, maybe it wasn’t the best decision after all. Certainly, the NBA is the NBA, I have improved a lot here practicing, mainly through individual work before and after practice, but it is possible that it would have been better for me had I stayed… Back then I kind of felt that I had outgrown that league, so I thought that should leave. Now it seems that I should have taken a middle-step and gone to Europe, but the worst thing is that there were no options for Europe… I had a contract with Hemofarm until 2009, and so the NBA was the sole option.”

Accidentally, Milicic’s career was also determined by the fact that he came to a championship team, in which there is no room for players still learning the game.

”Whether I made a mistake or no, who can tell. Maybe I was unlucky a bit, had I gone to another team, I would surely have played more, in any other team… But it is like it is… I landed to this team where there are six big men, a championship team; they have the ambition to go for a repeat… That’s fate, we’ll see.”

The tactics of Larry Brown, who mainly uses six players, considerably lessens the options for the others. Milicic would be happy even with a small improvement.

“Five or six players get to play and the others go in for special assignments, two seconds, fifteen seconds before the end… I would be happy to have ten minutes per game, I don’t need more. When I play well, give me 12-13 minutes, when I play bad give me seven or eight. That’s what would make me happy.”

Darko played the best game in his NBA career against Shaquille O’ Neal, when Brown was forced to give him more playing time. Even after that, the would-be Serbia and Montenegro national team center continued to watch Hamilton, Billups and the two Wallaces from the bench. Both Darko and Joe Dumars can’t for the moment find an exit of this situation, which has been created by a wrong estimate.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> When does his contract expire?


i assume rookie deals to be 3 years with a team option for a 4th, or maybe its just 4. that could change with collective bargaining. maybe they'll put in a darko clause, where a kid can opt out if he's treated like some bum of the street.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i assume rookie deals to be 3 years with a team option for a 4th, or maybe its just 4. that could change with collective bargaining. maybe they'll put in a darko clause, where a kid can opt out if he's treated like some bum of the street.


Yeah, I really doubt he'd re-sign with them after his deal is up, unless there is some glimmer of hope that he is part of their future. This is something the Pistons need to consider, or else they'll lose him for nothing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It was really interesting when Detroit signed McDyess on top of extending Rasheed Wallace. Just like I expected, Darko can't even sniff playing time, and probably won't play any kind of significant minutes next year either unless he improved incredibly.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> It was really interesting when Detroit signed McDyess on top of extending Rasheed Wallace. Just like I expected, Darko can't even sniff playing time, and probably won't play any kind of significant minutes next year either unless he improved incredibly.


exactly, i thought when they let memo go it meant darko was in the rotation and after a few years would probably move into a starting role. that has seemed to regress. i like mcdyess but his best days are behind him, i'm not sure why the love affair there. you sure you dont want darko for nesterovic,he would be a marked improvement there.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly, i thought when they let memo go it meant darko was in the rotation and after a few years would probably move into a starting role. that has seemed to regress. i like mcdyess but his best days are behind him, i'm not sure why the love affair there. you sure you dont want darko for nesterovic,he would be a marked improvement there.





Jabs at Rasho? Rasho hasn't done much to earn his fat *** contract, but I still believe he's a solid fit for the system. As long as he blocks shots, makes an occasional jumper, and overall defends well, he's fine, no matter what kind of insults the guy gets. Hear that Stephen A. Smith?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

When is it going to be Darko's fault? Everyone seems to think he should be handed a prominent role on a silver platter. Maybe when he stops playing like a scrub he'll stop getting the playing time of a scrub.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> When is it going to be Darko's fault? Everyone seems to think he should be handed a prominent role on a silver platter. Maybe when he stops playing like a scrub he'll stop getting the playing time of a scrub.


Well, 2 MVP candidates this year couldn't get any playing time for Larry Brown in the olympics. If it was any other coach, you may have a point, but given Brown's track record, I think the playing time argument is valid.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, 2 MVP candidates this year couldn't get any playing time for Larry Brown in the olympics. If it was any other coach, you may have a point, but given Brown's track record, I think the playing time argument is valid.


Word...couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, 2 MVP candidates this year couldn't get any playing time for Larry Brown in the olympics. If it was any other coach, you may have a point, but given Brown's track record, I think the playing time argument is valid.


They couldn't hit a jumpshot. Neither would anything close to an MVP candidate this season if the NBA had fiba rules.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not jabbing at all, what i'm saying darko now could do those things that rasho does(blocks and boards) and potentially could be a star down the road. maybe larry and his buddy pop could make a deal. i would think the spurs would have to throw in the rights to scola but it would make sense to me. would you rather have a low post tandem of t.d. and darko or t.d. and rasho. i know which one i'd go with.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree with Pan. FIBA is closer to a game of horse than the NBA. That team flat out sucked for those rules.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> not jabbing at all, what i'm saying darko now could do those things that rasho does(blocks and boards) and potentially could be a star down the road. maybe larry and his buddy pop could make a deal. i would think the spurs would have to throw in the rights to scola but it would make sense to me. would you rather have a low post tandem of t.d. and darko or t.d. and rasho. i know which one i'd go with.


:laugh: Darko isn't worthy of licking Rasho's jockstrap as of now.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Raptors offer Lamond Murray and Loren Woods.

C'mon, Joe D.

Just DO IT!

:laugh:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> They couldn't hit a jumpshot. Neither would anything close to an MVP candidate this season if the NBA had fiba rules.


it's hard to hit a jumpshot when you are sitting on the bench. lebron played little and amare played even less. darko isn't getting a chance on the pistons either.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Stop blaming the Olympics on FIBa rules or whatever. The rules were fine. What went wrong was Larry Brown. as well as the so called leaders of that team. The team played scared, Larry Brown allowed the scared to get the most pt. They played like chumps and lost. It's just that simple. Redemption 2008.

Darko's problems are his own fault. He hasn't played well in a single minute of NBA basketball. How does he expect someone to even give him a chance, when he himself hasn't proved that he deserves it? Darko apologists need to stop. He's just flat out sucking and Larry Brown has done the right thing by keeping him off the floor.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I have watched nearly all Pistons games ever since Darko joined the team. Darko has improved so much. The stats are decieving, this year he is actually playing more game minutes rather than garbage minutes. He is averaging almost 7 minutes per game. Darko has moved past both Coleman and Campbell in the rotation. He's only 19 and a half and he's got 3 former all-stars ahead of him. I dont even think Rasho would get to play on this team.

R. Hamilton- 39.8 mpg
B. Wallace- 37.5
C. Billups- 37.4
T. Prince- 37.1
R. Wallace- 34.2
A. McDyess- 24.7
L. Hunter- 18.1
228.8

That leaves 12.2 minutes per game left for everybody else.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Darko is learning how to be a superstar I mean he already has asked for a trade:grinning:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Nets will take him and The "European Union" will Reign for years to come


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> The Nets will take him and The "European Union" will Reign for years to come


I'd love to see him play along side with Krstic, but I don't think we have what they would want for him.

-Petey


----------

